# Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Problem



## rytme (30. Januar 2009)

Habe nun die Soundkarte aus meinem alten PC bei mir installiert. Treiber von der Homepage geladen, eingerichtet etc.
Soweit so gut, allerdings bekomme ich kein Sound aus dem Subwoofer beim normalen Musik hören. In Windows ist alles auf 5.1 gestellt, im Test klappt auch der Subwoofer wunderbar, genauso in Spielen die 5.1 unterstützen, nur halt nicht beim normalen Musik hören. 

Mit dem Onboard Sound hatte ich das gleiche Problem, welches ich aber durch aktivieren des "Bass Managements" beheben konnte. Bei den Creativ Treibern ist nur eine kleine Audikonsole bei, die nicht wirklich viel Einstellungen bietet, bei XP war damals ein richtiges Programm dabei, da konnte man sowas denke ich auch einstellen.

Soundkarte: Sound Blaster Audigy (Model NR: SB0570)
OS: Vista Ultimate 64 Bit

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand Rat, sonst muss ich wieder auf mein onboard Sound umsteigen.

mfg


----------



## kmf (30. Januar 2009)

ALchemy auch installiert?

Creative Worldwide Support > Audigy Gamer

/edit Hab mal bei Creative rumgesucht ... Klick auf 5.1 dort erscheint dann der Belegungsplan. Vielleicht hilft's weiter.

http://support.creative.com/kb/Show...5,K=1269,Sxi=3,Answer3843=obj(3843):obj(32487)

Creative Worldwide Support)


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du analog angeschlossen bist, mit den üblichen drei Strippen.
Sieht so aus, dass bei deiner Audigy das Bassmanagment nicht aktiviert ist.
Der Bassanteil deiner Musik wird nicht an den SW weitergeleitet. Bei Testprogrammen, die gezielt den Sound auf den entsprechenden Kanal legen, fällt das nicht auf, auch nicht bei Games mit 5.1-Unterstützung, die schicken  die RUMMS!-Effekte direkt über den LFE-Kanal.
Ich bin hier zwar auch unter Vista64, habe meine Audigy aber nicht darunter installiert. Die Audiokonsole kenne ich aber noch von XP, da konnte man Bass-Managment aktivieren, das hieß aber etwas anders, glaube ich. Da konnte auch die Trennfrequenz für die Bass-Umleitung per Slider eingestellt werden.
Standardmäßig ist das Bassmanagment nicht aktiviert, dass muss bei einer frischen Treiberinstallation eingeschaltet werden.


----------



## rytme (30. Januar 2009)

Alchemy ist installiert, bringt allerdings überhaupt garnichts, ist auch anscheinend nur für Games.

Die Audiokonsole bietet einfach kaum Optionen, ich kann gerademal wählen was fürn ein Typ Lautsprecher(5.1; 7.1) ich habe, Optionen zu EAX vornehmen und CMSS-3D aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren, sonst gibts da nicht viel


mfg


----------



## OctoCore (30. Januar 2009)

Hm... es gibt neben der Standard-Audiokonsole noch eine zweite Audiokonsole, Dateiname *ctpanel.exe*. Schau mal nach ob die Installation diese Datei auch auf deine Platte gespült hat. Wenn ja, check da mal die Optionen ab.


----------



## rytme (30. Januar 2009)

Leider nicht 

@kmf

Der 5.1 Soudn funktioniert ja, habe halt nur bei Stereo Sound kein Bass aus dem Subwoofer.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

Ich habe die ctpanel.exe auf meiner XP-Partition gefunden, die gab es bei irgendeinem Treiberupdate mal zur normalen deutschen Audioconsole dazu. Da kann man den Basstrennung zu- oder abschalten. 
Funktioniert auch unter Vista64. Eben getestet. 
Hab die Karte mal abgestaubt und eingebaut, hatte schon leichte Panik, dass sie unter V64 nicht vernünftig rennt. Tut sie aber. 
Aber ctpanel ist nicht nötig, Bass-Managment gibt es über die Creative Lautsprechereinstellungen.


----------



## rytme (1. Februar 2009)

Selbst die hab ich nichtmal, hab schon alle Treiber für meine Karte von der Page probiert...

Hast du die gleiche Karte? Welchen Treiber hast du genommen?


----------



## OctoCore (1. Februar 2009)

Frag mich jetzt nicht nach der SB-Nummer. Eine Soundblaster Audigy aus dem Jahr 2001.  Das Standardmodell ohne diesen Einschub für den 5 1/4"-Platz, aber mit dem Extra-Slotblech für den Game/Midi-Port. Heutzutage auch als Audigy 1394 bekannt. Minimal modifiziert, weil ich vor Jahren mal einen TOS-Link und Cinch-S/PDIF dran gebaut habe.

Die Treiber nützen dir nichts, die bringen dir nicht die Programme.
Du brauchst die Grundinstalldisk, wo die drauf sind.

Update:
Damit du nicht denkst, ich nehme dich auf den Arm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (1. Februar 2009)

$Windows\Temp\CRF000\Drivers\wdm\common\i386

Da hab ich meine ctpanel.exe gefunden in der XP Installation. 
Funzt sogar, hätt ich nicht gedacht, jetzt muss ich nur noch Mass Effect dazu bewegen können, dass es mein 5.1 System erkennt, das an meiner Audigy2ZS unter Vistax64 hängt, ich krieg immer nur reinen Stereosound, was nervt alle anderen Games machen ohne Mucken 5.1.


----------



## rytme (1. Februar 2009)

So, voller Motivation habe ich mich eben auf die Suche nach der Treiber CD begeben, und bin sogar fündig geworden. Und siehe da, alles klappt, ich hab hier nen Audio Center in dem ich das alles Einstellen kann, nun läufts einwandfrei. Frage mich, warum die das nicht so auf der Homepage anbieten, ohne Treiber CD hät ich nun schlecht ausgesehen.

Vielen Dank an euch und besonders an OctoCore 


mfg


----------



## OctoCore (1. Februar 2009)

Na, siehste, geht doch. 
Jetzt ist man wieder gerüstet für die guten alten Games mit EAX, sowie die gaaaanz seltenen einigermaßen aktuellen Spiele mit EAX-Nutzung. Ist zwar "nur" bis EAX 4.0 aber immerhin noch besser als irgendeine schlecht klingende Software-Emulation.

@Iifrit Hm, für die Erkennung deiner 5.1-Boxen ist ja nicht das Spiel verantwortlich, das macht die Karte. Wenn das Spiel unter Vista Surround-Sound anbietet, dann solltest du den hören (auch ohne den Einsatz von ALChemy), falls du nicht zufällig die Audigy auf 2.1 oder so gestellt hast.


----------



## Koller (5. April 2009)

Hi,
ich habe die gleiche .....
Soundkarte: Sound Blaster Audigy (Model NR: SB0570)
unter WindowsXP Pro Service Pack 3 installiert.

Problem 1
Er installiert mir nicht den neusten Treiber
*Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2.18.0010

*Frage 1
Ist dieser neuer Treiber nicht für meine Sound Blaster Audigy Karte geeignet ?


Problem 2
Wenn ich den Treiber Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Value/SE/LS und Sound Blaster Live! 24-Bit XP und Windows Vista Pack 1.04.0077;                                                                                  installiere dann steht in der Systemsteuerung - Sounds und Audiogeräte die Bezeichnung " SB Live 24 "
obwohl Ich eine Audigy habe. 
Obwohl Ich ja eine CD für meine Soundkarte habe, möchte Ich aber den aktuellsten Treiber installieren und nicht den alten von 2005 oder 2006.

Hat bitte jemand eine Idee ?



mfg
Koller


----------

